# bamboo furniture



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Love the prices and the way it sets off terrace. Bamboo is always cool.


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Love the prices and the way it sets off terrace. Bamboo is always cool.


Love it


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Love it


Better


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Better


Keeps timng out


----------



## northwoods (Nov 14, 2013)

looks like your son,,agrees .
i really like bamboo furniture myself .
as well as growing a collection of types as a hobby in the future .
question..how do i download pic's ?


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

Looks nice! Whenever in the PI I often wish I could bring a set back for my deck in the US.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We have bamboo furniture that's been with us through the floods, it really holds up, it's been 20 years, occasionally we'll apply a coat of varnish. They long wood, hand crafted benches that slope on each side, we have two of those also all other cloth type furniture's didn't hold up so well in the environment.

I've noticed some changes in the style's and it's all positive, larger and easier on the back, haven't checked the prices yet though.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Lefties...what's the cost on each? We had some beautiful rattan and nara wood furniture made in 1992, but of course, my Ex got it all, which is fine....Asawa and I will get our own when we move back next year. Thanks


----------



## UltraFJ40 (May 20, 2014)

northwoods said:


> question..how do i download pic's ?


If you click on the pic it will open in a new window, right click and "save as" to the directory of your choice.

Lefties, that furniture is beautiful. I really like the look of nature crafted into something that's both practical and artistic.

:thumb:


----------



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Nickleback99 said:


> Lefties...what's the cost on each? We had some beautiful rattan and nara wood furniture made in 1992, but of course, my Ex got it all, which is fine....Asawa and I will get our own when we move back next year. Thanks


rattan sofa is 4000 php here. the bamboo set consisting of 2 chairs,1 sofa,1 center table are about 2800 php here delivered.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> rattan sofa is 4000 php here. the bamboo set consisting of 2 chairs,1 sofa,1 center table are about 2800 php here delivered.


Why sometimes I wish I had an import business. Make it a little higher grade and could sell that set here for $500 I bet.


----------

